# Lots of CF or Tablet+OTA cable?



## eddiemrg (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello CF!
I have two options for a travel:

1) buy a lot of CF;
2) use my tablet+OTA cable to connect and oownload in it the pictures from my two 4gb CF.

Wich solution do you think will be more flexible and reliable?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## eli452 (Apr 21, 2014)

these are small cards and swapping mid day and downloading the images might cause some miss shots, long break for fellow travelers (If any) might be a problem too. I'll go for a bigger CF card (I use a 32GB card on my 7D).


----------



## tolusina (Apr 21, 2014)

Cards, cards and more cards. Tablet can fill, enough more more cards cannot. Er, more more cards, is that redundant?


----------



## cid (Apr 21, 2014)

eddiemrg said:


> Hello CF!
> I have two options for a travel:
> 
> 1) buy a lot of CF;
> ...



1) as already mentioned, it's faster just to switch cards than to copy them to tablet
2) you have to take tablet everywhere - just in case there are some nice shot opportunities
3) tablet takes much more space than 3-4x 32GB CF cards
4) you can swap cards in worse conditions than to copy files to tablet
5) you have to keep tablet charged
6) if tablet malfunctions, then you will lost all the photos you copied there

I am not against tablet, but I think it's use is mainly to check your work on bigger screen, and maybe to upload files to cloud when needed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2014)

I use cards that are 64 GB or larger. Do you have a 1TB tablet? If so, I'd use it rather than ten 64 GB Cards.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 21, 2014)

If you're that worried, you can always grab one of those portable HDD with an integrated card reader that will copy from the CF card to the HDD, and then when you get home you plug the HDD in and pull off the images. There's a few different ones out there.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 21, 2014)

I travel with multiple 8 and 16 GB CF cards -the "belt". Fortunately, my camera makes SD backups simultaneously (I keep a 64 GB SD in that slot)-the "suspenders" but I also have a portable HDD (with ists own reader so the camera does not need to be attached) and if I am really worried, I back up the CF to the HDD when I get some down time -the "duct tape." :

The fact is the CF cards take up a whole lot less room and all one needs to do is swap out for fresh one either daily or when the card is full. I used multiple CF even before I had 2 slots in a camera. Backing up to a tablet takes time and the camera is not useable while hooked to a drive or tablet backing up. The only thing that m\needs to be charged is the camera battery so extra charged batteries and some CF cards is all I need to keep my photos on a trek.


----------



## eddiemrg (Apr 22, 2014)

I think I am going to bui some more extra CF and then back-up them in the evening...
Thanks a lot to everybody for the answers!


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Apr 22, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> If you're that worried, you can always grab one of those portable HDD with an integrated card reader that will copy from the CF card to the HDD, and then when you get home you plug the HDD in and pull off the images. There's a few different ones out there.



The only one worth buying is the HyperDrive Colorspace UDMA 2.0 because it has advanced features the others don't and you can get the empty hardware and fill it with an SSD of your choice. I owned the original HyperDrive SPACE and it was great but it had no SSD option available at the time.


----------



## LDS (Apr 22, 2014)

eddiemrg said:


> Wich solution do you think will be more flexible and reliable?
> Thanks a lot!!


My advice:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Some 32/64GB CF
[*]A tablet with USB 3.0 ports and a portable 1TB hard disk(they do exist....)
[/list]


----------

